# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  2004 Arnold Classic "Who's goin win"

## Russ616

Who do you think will win the 2004 Arnold Classic?

Here are the competitors : 
Jay Cutler
Dexter Jackson
Chris Cormier
Gunther
Marcus Ruhl
Craig Titus
Gustavo Badell
Ahmad Haidar
King Kamali
Greg Kovacs 
Mustafa Mohammad
Ernie Taylor 
and Craig Titus

----------


## Russ616

I think the show is hands down, Jay Cutler or Dexter Jackson.
If it were up to me I say Dexter but I don't know how he can handle doing all these shows back to back. It will be a close battle.

I give the 3rd place to Marcus Ruhl. I just don't think Chris will come in looking that good, + Marcus has had sometime off to improve his physique. 

The rest is in the air, I have seen some sick pictures of King Kamali but we will see this Saturday....

----------


## Shredz

Dexter has my vote

----------


## powerlifterjay

1st Jay (its jays show, his condiotion will be good, but size awesome)
2nd dex (condition great, could actually go either way)
3rd Cormier (even though i dont think so, judges will)
4th ruhl (if in great condition)
5th Gunther or titus ( i wouldnt have Gunther close, and Titus i would like to see dial it in perfectly)

----------


## Dude-Man

I'm gonna say dexter.. but his kidneys have got to be hurting.

----------


## ItalianMuscle

1st Dex, 
2nd Jay

----------

